# Which Orlando Resort?



## mayson12 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was trying to get DVC, but with the most recent TPU change, I'd have to combine two deposits and with exchange fees would be paying a ton for a week.  My first deposit with RCI was before all of the increases, so a 1 or 2BR seemed doable.  

SO..... now I have to think about which non-DVC resort would work.  It seems there are so many pros and cons to the various resorts that I can't process it all.  I can go with either II or RCI, so am not restricted in that manner.  I've seen many raves about Bonnet Creek, but also some negatives.  Is Bonnet Creek better than the Marriotts? 

I will be traveling with my 2 boys ages 10 and 12.  We will mostly visit WDW but definitely want to visit Universal one day for Harry Potter's Wizarding World.  My husband's a golfer, so that's also a consideration.  We're looking for Spring Break so it won't be really hot.  The kids love swimming, so heated pools are a plus.  We're planning to rent a car.

I need some help as the only other time we visited WDW, was at Old Key West when the kids were tiny.  

I really need Tugger feedback for help.  Thanks all!

Sandy


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 3, 2011)

mayson12 said:


> We're looking for Spring Break so it won't be really hot.


Have you been to Orlando during Spring Break? We were there this year both for Spring Break (March/April) and most of the month of August, and I was surprised how little difference there was in the temperatures. August was certainly hotter, but Spring Break was surprisingly warm as well.

But for the resorts, you won't go wrong with Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the HGVCs, or the Marriotts. They're all very nice - nicer than DVC, but without the on-site perks (the only real reason to do DVC).

Do you have access to RCI Points at a reasonable point cost? DVC is still fairly reasonable there.  Availability might be a problem, though.

As you talking about Spring Break 2012? I'm not sure what kind of availability at any of the top resorts you'll find this close in. I think many of the bulk deposits for that timeframe have already been made.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't consider Wyndham Bonnet Creek better than the Orlando Marriotts (unless you're talking presidential units - those are on par with Marriott and Hilton).  The comfort/decor of the Marriotts beat the regular Bonnet Creek units hands down. 

Bonnet Creek has a "denser" feel than the Orlando Marriotts.  Saying that, I do enjoy staying at Bonnet Creek because of the terrific location, but I would still give Marriott an edge.   

If you can deposit with II, since you're talking spring break, I'd probably try for Marriott's Grande Vista (since your hubby likes golf) or Marriott Cypress Harbour.  Also, Marriott's Harbour Lake has wonderful themed swimming pools (slides), but the units are slightly smaller than the other two Marriotts I mentioned.   We also like the Palm Marriotts over by the Marriott World Center hotel.  I would also consider Sheraton Vistana Villages with II - it's beautiful. 

I'd consider any of the three Hilton properties, too. Also, if you stick with RCI  (or II for that matter) I would consider the original Sheraton Vistana - all of the units have been refurbished and they have a ton of activities for the kids and multiple swimming pools.


----------



## mayson12 (Dec 3, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Have you been to Orlando during Spring Break? We were there this year both for Spring Break (March/April) and most of the month of August, and I was surprised how little difference there was in the temperatures. August was certainly hotter, but Spring Break was surprisingly warm as well.



No, good to know though. I've only been there in January and then only one day was really warm enough to go swimming.  I guess good pools would be a bigger consideration this time then.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 3, 2011)

We love Vistana Villages, your kids would love the pool. We have stayed at other really nice resorts when we travel to Orlando, but every time we stay somewhere different, we wish we were at the Villages. As someone else mentioned, some of the off site resorts are just as nice or nicer than the one's in Disney, but you just can't beat the location of staying in Disney. With that said, you have several great choices, you can't go wrong with any of the resorts mentioned previously. Really if you have a car most of the resorts are really close to the parks so traveling isn't really an issue. Sue


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a similar question: 
If your destination is Universal Studios, which nice resorts are closest?


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 4, 2011)

hudshut said:


> If your destination is Universal Studios, which nice resorts are closest?


Interesting question. There are a ton of resorts along I-4 and I-Drive between WDW and Universal, but most are closer to WDW.

If the timeshare map is accurate, it looks like these are closest to Universal:

Harder Hall Lakeside Villas (RCI 0742)
Westgate Palace (II WPA)
Orlando's Sunshine Resort II (RCI 5592)
Orlando International Resort Club (RCI 0552)
Hope someone with some actual experience there can confirm or add to this.


----------



## Detailor (Dec 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Interesting question. There are a ton of resorts along I-4 and I-Drive between WDW and Universal, but most are closer to WDW.
> 
> If the timeshare map is accurate, it looks like these are closest to Universal:
> 
> ...



Those are all pretty close to Universal but I'd have to say that if you're looking for a really nice resort then think about HGVC Parc Soleil on Palm Parkway, HGVC SeaWorld International,  or Marriott's Cypress Harbour as you can easily drive up Turkey Lake to Universal from those resorts.  Or even Marriott's Grande Vista, Sheraton Vistana Villages or HGVC International Drive.  That latter group is a little further away but they're very nice resorts and not at all far from Universal via either Turkey Lake Road or I-4.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Corinne (Dec 4, 2011)

I noticed no one mentioned the Houses at Summer Bay.  I would rate those pretty highly.  

-Corinne


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 4, 2011)

Detailor said:


> Those are all pretty close to Universal but I'd have to say that if you're looking for a really nice resort


Great point. Proximity is one factor, and it can be important if all other factors are fairly equal (like Wyhndham Bonnet Creek near WDW compared to other nice but more distant resorts). If those resorts near Universal aren't very nice though (and I've never heard of any of them so I don't know), I'd rather drive a few extra miles. Good to know about the ones near Turkey Lake, as it's nice to be able to avoid I-4.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 7, 2011)

*Lakeshore Reserve*

I am at Lakeshore Reserve and I cant imagine any Orlando resort could offer more
It may be a little further drive , but  worth it.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't overlook Cypress Pointe Resort for both quality and perhaps the best location of all. 1 mile from Downtown Disney, 5 miles from Seaworld & 8 from Universal with extremely easy, non- I4 access (Turkey Lake Rd/Palm Parkway) to both.  Plus a pedestrian friendly area nearly unique to most timeshares in Orlando offering plenty of restaurants and services.  Signature Volcano pool, new kids play area, game room and much more. Units recently renovated with granite counter tops, new floor tiles, kitchen and bath cabinets and more.


----------



## mayson12 (Dec 7, 2011)

dmorea said:


> I am at Lakeshore Reserve and I cant imagine any Orlando resort could offer more
> It may be a little further drive , but  worth it.



It looks gorgeous.  I wondered if the location would be a hassle, but I don't think so.  I'm glad to know you think it's worth it.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 7, 2011)

The location wasnt a hassle at all.... more like an oasis .Its very near SeaWorld and easy on  to major roadways.


PS for husbands golf we managed to get a round at the Ritz at a VERY  good price ( for the RITZ)  off EZlinks.com 

Also used    efloridagolf.com. and golfnow.com ---- all  sites excellent for golf deals


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Dec 8, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Don't overlook Cypress Pointe Resort for both quality and perhaps the best location of all. 1 mile from Downtown Disney, 5 miles from Seaworld & 8 from Universal with extremely easy, non- I4 access (Turkey Lake Rd/Palm Parkway) to both.  Plus a pedestrian friendly area nearly unique to most timeshares in Orlando offering plenty of restaurants and services.  Signature Volcano pool, new kids play area, game room and much more. Units recently renovated with granite counter tops, new floor tiles, kitchen and bath cabinets and more.



Do you know if Cypress Pointe (#2750) is sitll offering other than Sunday checkins through RCI?  Except for one date in January, 2013, every available date after that is for a Sunday check in.  Thanks -- Suzanne


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 8, 2011)

SuzanneSLO said:


> Do you know if Cypress Pointe (#2750) is sitll offering other than Sunday checkins through RCI?  Except for one date in January, 2013, every available date after that is for a Sunday check in.  Thanks -- Suzanne



Regular check in days are Friday, Saturday & Sunday.  It would be surprising if RCI has only Sundays!  The actual check in distribution is historically nearly equal on all three days.  

John


----------



## mayson12 (Dec 8, 2011)

dmorea said:


> PS for husbands golf we managed to get a round at the Ritz at a VERY  good price ( for the RITZ)  off EZlinks.com
> 
> Also used    efloridagolf.com. and golfnow.com ---- all  sites excellent for golf deals



Thanks for the golf tips  .


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the resorts. We have stayed at Marriott's Grande Vista and enjoyed it very much. 

I appreciate the info on Cypress Pointe too.

Our first timeshare stay was at Summer Bay in Orlando; it was fine, but we've found nicer places since. I have not seen the Houses at Summer Bay, but do know that each has its own private pool.


----------



## chrispy08 (Dec 17, 2011)

My family loves OLCC, very close to WDW 7 pools and lazy river, 4 golf courses (one of them rated in the top 5 of Florida)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Orange Lake is a crapshoot.  You could get a terrible unit, or a nice one.  We had a terrible unit.  That's all I will say about it, since OLCC is a touchy subject with some people.  

Orange Lake is only close to Animal Kingdom; otherwise, it's far from everything else, including Universal and Seaworld.  

Our favorites outside of DVC, in our order of preference:

Marriott's Cypress Harbour
Marriott's Grande Vista
Hilton I-Drive
Vistana Villages
Vistana
Hilton Seaworld
Grand Beach (3 bedrooms are pretty nice)
Cypress Pointe

I would love to try Hilton Parc Soleil, Marriott's Imperial Palms, Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve and maybe the other Marriott Palms resorts.


----------



## chrispy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

wow. tell us how you really feel! I figure it took me about 20 min. to WDW and roughly 1/2 hour to Universal. Sorry you had a bad unit at OLCC but seems you are not being %100 honest about the location, up here in Canada far away from anything is not a 30 minute drive!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to agree with Cindy.  Any of the resorts along 192 are a longer drive to most of WDW (except AK) and a substantially longer drive to Universal or SeaWorld, compared to the HGVCs, Marriotts.

Orange Lake River Island is on my "wish list" and Houses at Summer Bay was one of our favorite places to stay, despite the fact that they're both on 192, but the location is not as convenient.


----------



## colamedia (Dec 20, 2011)

Marriott Cypress Harbour and Marriott Royal Palms, the second bedroom is small (Royal Palms tiny) If you want to use the 2 beds in the second bedroom there is virtually no room for anything else, not walking around the bed, no bag, etc. Marriott Grande Vista, where the second bedroom is often a lock off studio, is more spacious (though lock-offs have their own issues). If they are happy sleeping in the one bed, the size of the room shouldn't be a problem.  Cypress Harbour is great, and Royal Palms is too, it's just the second bedroom isn't BIG.  Royal Palms is golf too.

I'd recommend at least 2 days for Universal - the queues in the Harry Potter section will be crazy for Spring Break. Even if Harry Potter is of zero interest, the Harry Potter section is a must do.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2011)

> Any of the resorts along 192 are a longer drive to most of WDW (except AK) and a substantially longer drive to Universal or SeaWorld, compared to the HGVCs, Marriotts.


To Disney, I'm not so sure.  I've stayed at Windsor Hills, just south of Westgate VV and Orbit One.  That's as close or closer than the HGVC's and any but the Palm Marriotts.  VV@Parkway is even better.  The Orange Lakes *are* a longer drive , probably.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 20, 2011)

bnoble said:


> To Disney, I'm not so sure.  I've stayed at Windsor Hills, just south of Westgate VV and Orbit One.  That's as close or closer than the HGVC's and any but the Palm Marriotts.  VV@Parkway is even better.  The Orange Lakes *are* a longer drive , probably.



At Orange Lake you are on the border of another County. And the new expressway through the middle of the property, along with the Disney treatment plant on another border (whew! What is that smell?), make it seem like what it really is. Cheap land in the middle of nowhere and a good distance from almost everything you'll want to do in the Orlando area except the second worst Disney park and the closed Splendid China.  It may be a relatively nice resort if you get a good unit & don't mind driving to everything you want to do even on site, but it is not a great location by any means.  There are many others that are far better located and most are more compact which we prefer.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2011)

*The Sound Of A Bubble Bursting.*




timeos2 said:


> At Orange Lake you are on the border of another County. And the new expressway through the middle of the property, along with the Disney treatment plant on another border (whew! What is that smell?), make it seem like what it really is. Cheap land in the middle of nowhere and a good distance from almost everything you'll want to do in the Orlando area except the second worst Disney park and the closed Splendid China.  It may be a relatively nice resort if you get a good unit & don't mind driving to everything you want to do even on site, but it is not a great location by any means.  There are many others that are far better located and most are more compact which we prefer.


Shux, for a long time Orange Lake was on my _Maybe Someday_ list for possibly going to via RCI exchange. 

That's now under reconsideration. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2011)

What, you are only _now_ realizing that John isn't an Orange Lake fan?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2011)

*What I Don't Know Won't Hurt Me.*




bnoble said:


> What, you are only _now_ realizing that John isn't an Orange Lake fan?


I knew, but I didn't fully know why. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I had heard about that aroma problem originating at the Reedy Creek Improvement District sewage treatment plant, but I had not heard the rest of the story.  Live & learn, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chrispy08 (Dec 20, 2011)

well you live and learn, that's why I hang out here. No idea OLCC was such a hot topic, we always enjoyed and will continue to enjoy until the kids do not want to go to Fla anymore, just trying to pass that along, I'll be the first to admit that after driving 27 hours to Florida from Canada, 1/2 hour doesn't seem like that long but there are obviously closer resorts that I personally have not been to so I just try to talk about what I have done and experienced with my family, my comments are just that and I'll leave it at that


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2011)

chrispy08 said:


> well you live and learn, that's why I hang out here. No idea OLCC was such a hot topic, we always enjoyed and will continue to enjoy until the kids do not want to go to Fla anymore, just trying to pass that along, I'll be the first to admit that after driving 27 hours to Florida from Canada, 1/2 hour doesn't seem like that long but there are obviously closer resorts that I personally have not been to so I just try to talk about what I have done and experienced with my family, my comments are just that and I'll leave it at that



OLCC is a touchy subject with you, and I do apologize for being so frank about our experience, but I am not exaggerating it in any way.  It was just plain bad.  Our unit had bugs, things were broken, the place needed refurbishing, and the unit didn't even have a hair dryer.   

I would stay at River Island maybe, sometime, but there are so many great choices, we generally choose not to risk it.


----------



## Detailor (Dec 21, 2011)

So let's consider actual distances from OLCC to the various Disney parks as opposed to, say, my favorite Orlando resort - Marriott's Cypress Harbour...

From the furthest buildings at OLCC's East Village...
to the TTC parking lot for Magic Kingdom it's 10.4 miles,
to Epcot it's 9.6,
to Hollywood Studios 7.3,
to Animal Kingdom 6.0.

From the front buildings (closest to Westwood Blvd.) at Cypress Harbour...
TTC: 10.4 miles,
Epcot: 9.1 miles,
Hollywood Studios: 10.2 miles,
Animal Kingdom: 10.1 miles.

While I prefer Cypress Harbour, by a huge margin, it isn't because it's so much closer to Disney as the driving difference is no more than marginal (while, of course, it's a lot closer to SeaWorld and Universal).  I'll admit, though, that CH _seems_ closer to me.  But you know that perception isn't always reality.

I also don't think that the elevated highway that runs above a mostly, but not entirely, wooded area of OLCC would dissuade me from that resort either.  The highway seems an odd resort feature but most of it is buffered by the more populated areas of OLCC.

Not my favorite Orlando-area resort but, after twenty Orlando timeshare stays since 1997, one that I'd consider if the Marriotts, DVCs, Sheratons, Hiltons or Cypress Pointe Resort weren't available.

Dick Taylor


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Irlo Bronson has a lot of traffic lights that add to the drive.  We've stayed at AKL a few times, and I really didn't enjoy the long drive to the other parks.  Standing on the Disney bus is no picnic to AKL, believe me.  

But distance is not my only issue with OLCC.  

I personally love knowing that where I stay is going to be a stellar experience every time.  

As I said, Orange Lake is a crapshoot, especially the West Village.  The East Village has the smell.  Yuck!

I know a lot of people love Orange Lake, and that's great, but we don't need to stay there, and the 1-in-3 rule keeps thousands of units on RCI at all times.  It's bizarre for a very large resort to impose the 1-in-3 rule and have the trading power so low because of the huge inventory of weeks at all times.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 21, 2011)

> Irlo Bronson has a lot of traffic lights that add to the drive.


If you take the back way, there are only 2-3 of them from OLCC.  (192->Left on Black Lake->Left on Sherberth).


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 21, 2011)

Detailor said:


> So let's consider actual distances from OLCC to the various Disney parks as opposed to, say, my favorite Orlando resort - Marriott's Cypress Harbour...


Distance is pretty meaningless.  You really need to look at driving time.

Epcot, for instance, is 19 minutes from OLCC and 17 minutes from Cypress Harbour.  Marriott Royal Palms is only 12 minutes.

Universal is much further.  28 minutes from OLCC, 14 minutes from Cypress Harbour, 24 minutes from Royal Palms.


----------



## EileenL (Dec 27, 2011)

HGVC near Vineland and Downtown Disney is the Best and had Free Internet when I stayed there

I like Vacation Village at the Parkway for the size of the units - near 192 Easy access to Interstate I4 (extra charge for Internet except at check in bldg)

Cypress ---- it depends on what you get and no elevators
Orange Lake depends on what you get - drive to pool - activities all cost extra

Orbit - no
Fortune Place - no
Wyndham Cypress - only if you get the large 1bdr unit

Sheraton Vistana - depends on unit some have no elevator to third floor - extra charge for Internet

Cypress Point - no 1 bdr but 3bdr are good

Kingstown Reef - no studio too small No Internet

Celebrity - no studio


----------

